# moving back sight on a 92fs



## ridgerunner (Jul 17, 2008)

whats the best way to move the back sight on my 92fs and how far to move it. i'm shooting about 3/4 of an inch to the left @ 15 yds.


----------



## Scratchshooter40 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Moving rear sight*

You can move it with a brass drift or a rear sight adjustment jig available through Beretta or other sources. Make sure to shoot from a sandbagged rest before adjusting the sight though. I'd also have a friend shoot it to verify that it is the sight. This is no reflection on you. I have been carrying the 96 for awhile and seem to always group at the lower left edge of the point of aim. I use a 2" orange stick on dot for a point of aim at the indoor range on an SQT target. From a rested position the 96 will stack them all in the dead center, 1/2" low. My partner shoots it occasionally and he places them all in the lower left portion of the dot. I'll take a 2" group at 25 yards from a rest any day. They are great weapons. If you can see my avatar, you can see I adjust for the point of impact and on the target shown all were grouped just above the point of aim dead on centerline. That target was from the last qualification in the fun house. Enjoy the 92.


----------

